# Man cycles kids to school using adapted wheelbarrow



## helston90 (25 Nov 2013)

Came across this article this evening and wondered what the actual legal stance on it was? 

AFAIK it should be ok- was it just an over the top reaction from a bored officer?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2013)

Simple. There is no legal stance because the cyclist is doing nothing illegal. 
An over reaction by a bored officer.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2013)

I can't see what the problem is. There are tens of thousands of bakfiets in the Netherlands. I don't expect the Daily Mail to know that though.


----------



## Spinney (25 Nov 2013)

well at least the story emphasises the point that cars are the problem not the bikes (although it might have been more accurate at the moment to say that lorries are the problem, as least as far as london deaths are concerned)


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2013)

by Daily Mail standards... that's a quality piece of journalism


----------



## MartinQ (25 Nov 2013)

Like the quote "I know my lights"


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2013)

I love the term "rickety". In terms of getting hurt if you get hit by a motor vehicle, all bikes are "rickety". What do you expect....armour plating or something...?????


----------



## Lanzecki (25 Nov 2013)

Sorry, this is news because? Ohh The mail. Nuff said. Move along!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789033, member: 30090"]Personally I think he should fit seat belts - at the very least.[/quote]
The poor kids are probably wearing earphones too..Oh Dear....


----------



## Puddles (26 Nov 2013)

I did another thread as didn't see this assuming it is the same incident and all I have to say it this

Here is a link to the article on ParentDish

http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2013/11...hildren-to-school-in-wheelbarrow-bike-london/

The "Wheelbarrow Contraption/Bike" references irked me considerably in this article as if it is some sort of the "Good Life" homemade type invention rather than a very expensive (to me) Bakfiets!


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Nov 2013)

Media using 'WHEELBARROW' in all caps 

Also I noticed the children have safety belts on 

Well I pulled my children and a friends child about all over Manchester up to 2011 for years

Id only use the road if it was quiet or safe in my opinion, trailer was home made with what was in effect a large bucket or crate for them to sit in with no safety belts though they had helmets

I wont post this on the CTC forum as I'll be hunted down, hung drawn and quareted


----------



## thegravestoneman (26 Nov 2013)

Where does this leave Rickshaw operators?


----------



## XRHYSX (26 Nov 2013)

When i read adapted wheelbarrow
i was thinking some type of home concraption, not a proper Dutch cargobike, jez you want to see what some of the bikes the kids at our school ride... Half don't have brakes one hasn't got a seat,


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2013)

Maybe the journalist should price one up: http://www.dutchbike.co.uk/Family1.htm 

Might be worth more than the journo's car ...


----------



## thegravestoneman (26 Nov 2013)

While I am at it I used to take my little sister to school in the box of my Pashley box-trike (it did have a seat fitted) and on the back of my tandems. She is still about to complain about the embarrassment it caused her.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Nov 2013)

Someone should post this to that policeman.

https://www.google.dk/search?q=carg...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=xdiUUtvwMeTMygPwiIHgCw

Good job I didnt go by on my ICE trike, Kickbike or Bacchetta Giro. They would really have foxed him.

Steve


----------



## Born2die (26 Nov 2013)

Oh the horror bobble hats and not helmets


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789033, member: 30090"]Personally I think he should fit seat belts - at the very least.[/quote]



helston90 said:


> Came across this article this evening and wondered what the actual legal stance on it was?
> 
> AFAIK it should be ok- was it just an over the top reaction from a bored officer?



I would have no problem being stopped

The Officer was unsure and asked the obvious question..... that is not unreasonable

Te rest is the usual poorly researched, untrue, sensationalist drivel that one expects from the DailyWail

Thank (insert chosen Deity) that the rider was English.....


----------



## Sara_H (26 Nov 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I would have no problem being stopped
> 
> The Officer was unsure and asked the obvious question..... that is not unreasonable
> 
> ...


I think I would have a problem in that mans position.

Whats been happening in London with regard to pedestrians and cyclists being killed by motrsts is horrific. From what I've read, the police appear to be targetting more cyclists than motorists in this crackdown. I think thats wrong for a start off. And given that they are focusing on cyclists, I don't think it's unrealistic to expect them to at least know the law taht they are supossedly trying to enforce.


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Nov 2013)

If the wheelbarrow wasn't enough, it was manned by a HOUSE HUSBAND.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I think I would have a problem in that mans position.
> 
> Whats been happening in London with regard to pedestrians and cyclists being killed by motrsts is horrific. From what I've read, the police appear to be targetting more cyclists than motorists in this crackdown. I think thats wrong for a start off. And given that they are focusing on cyclists, I don't think it's unrealistic to expect them to at least know the law taht they are supossedly trying to enforce.



Sara, you have obviously never been a police officer. You cannot know all the statutes in the book, there is just far too many. That is when common sense comes in. Looking at the photo of the guy with the children and cargo bike. Common sense tells me the kids are safe and the bike looks sound. The rider does not look like a rebel without a cause. I would not have stopped him.

Steve


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

Even the King of Holland transports his kids by 'Wheelbarrow'


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI3RkICZn94


----------



## hatler (27 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Even the King of Holland transports his kids by 'Wheelbarrow'
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI3RkICZn94



Blimey. Feed that one to the DM and their logic circuits might simply fry. Royalty. Cyclist. Wheelbarrow bike. All too much for them to comprehend.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I think I would have a problem in that mans position.
> 
> Whats been happening in London with regard to pedestrians and cyclists being killed by motrsts is horrific. From what I've read, the police appear to be targetting more cyclists than motorists in this crackdown. I think thats wrong for a start off. And given that they are focusing on cyclists, I don't think it's unrealistic to expect them to at least know the law taht they are supossedly trying to enforce.


in fact they're targeting everybody, and they're warning people rather than booking them. And, when the young toff on the Barclays Bike whizzed on to the footpath to avoid a red light and the police, who had been in plain view, pulled him up fifty yards on, I, for one, went on my way with a smile on my face and a song in my heart. 

And London is still a far safer place to cycle than the rest of the UK - we just have more journos on bikes than other parts.


----------



## Globalti (8 Jan 2014)

Born2die said:


> Oh the horror bobble hats and not helmets



They ARE wearing helmets; it's just that the helmets are perched uselessly so far back on their heads that you can't see them. If I was a Police officer I would have stopped him for that reason alone and told him he was a muppet.


----------

